# Tipp für Kommentare in Java, ActionScript, C++ etc...



## Jellysheep (4. März 2010)

Wenn ihr mal einen Teil des Codes schnell löschen und wiederherstellen bzw. deaktivieren und wieder aktivieren oder Ähnliches wollt um z.B. etwas auszuprobieren, könnt ihr vor und hinter den Code-Teil folgendes schreiben:

```
//*
...relevanter Code-Teil...
//*/
```
Wenn ihr nun den Code-Teil deaktivieren wollt, könnt ihr bei den ersten drei Zeichen (//*) den ersten Schrägstrich löschen, dann ist der gesamte Teil kommentiert. 
Umgekehrt wird der Code wieder aktiv, wenn das Zeichen wieder dort steht. 

Man kann zwar genauso gut eine Variable einführen, aber das hier ist übersichtlicher und geht viel schneller. 

Das Ganze funktioniert bei allen Sprachen, bei denen das hier gilt:

```
//Einzeiliger Kommentar
/*Mehrzeiliger
Kommentar*/
```


----------

